# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Pilotage du PC avec sa voix

## Alvaten

Bonjours  tous,

Je cherche un logiciel gratuit qui permeterai de piloter son PC avec sa voix. Je n'ai pas besoin d'un soft compliquer, juste un soft qui pourrai effectuer des commande simple comme: ouvrir un autre logiciel comme Word ou Excel, fermer la fentre en cours...

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jannus

Vista  ::): 
Il n'existe pas,  ma connaissance, de logiciel de reconnaissance vocale gratuit.
Vista devrait en tre quip, mais uniquement en anglais, du moins pour le moment.

----------


## Alvaten

Merci quand mme.

----------

